# ATI Radeon 5770 no display



## Slickster (Jan 19, 2010)

I just purchased the ATI Radeon HD 5770 card and when I installed it I got no video display. I tried it on another computer and I got video. I'm wondering why it's not working on my HP Pavillion computer that has the PCI Express 1.0 x16 slot. I was told the video card is backward compatible with the PCI 1.0 slot. My CPU is DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, 2400 MHz with 4 MB of RAM. Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thank you.
Stephen


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

Power Supply wattage and brand? That card requires at least 600W.


----------



## Slickster (Jan 19, 2010)

I have an Ultra LSP 650W Pro Power Supply.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you upgrade from integrated video? Check the BIOS to make sure set to PCI-e

There are certain OEM boards that have 1.0 slots that will not work with a 2.0 cards.

What model Pavillion?


----------



## Slickster (Jan 19, 2010)

No, I did not upgrade from integrated video. I currently have a PCIE video card. I have a Pavillon media center m7767c.

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ultra PSU's are not the best quality. What PCI-E GPU were you using? What PSU was in the PC that you tried the 5770 in successfully?


----------



## Slickster (Jan 19, 2010)

The PSU in the computer I successfully used the 5770 was the 300W PSU that came with the computer. I then put that 300W PSU into my HP Pavillon and the 5770 did not work.
I since contacted HP and they told me my motherboard, Asus P5LP-LE (Leonit) does not support the 1GB of memory on the video card. They told me I could only go to 512MB. Does this make sense? Thanks.


----------

